# 56th Fighter Group museum



## vinnye (Aug 31, 2012)

Whilst on holiday for a few days in Suffolk, I came across a sign for an Airfield Museum.
Well being the curious type, I went to look. As I pulled up in the car park, a few people were talking by the door. 
A sign said "Closed".
So I wound my window down and a gentleman approached. I asked if the museum was closed - it was closed in preparation for Open Days the next two days. I said that was a shame as I was only in the area that day. 
Anyway we started to talk, and I was invited to have a look round.
I was given a guided tour along with my other half - Jill.
I took a number of photos - see attached link to Photobucket Album.
A big thank you to the gentleman who made this possible.
56FighterGroup pictures by vinenglish - Photobucket

I


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2012)

Pretty nice collection of photos.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks.
I had to get them up here as some photos may be of relatives of some people.
Just goes to show - it can pay off following a hunch.
I have not seen this museum on the Internet - but I believe it does have a site.
I will find it and post it up.

Found it!
http://www.halesworthairfieldmuseum.org.uk/


----------



## stona (Aug 31, 2012)

Was it the one at Halesworth?

Halesworth Airfield Museum : Museum

Or Boxted?

Boxted Airfield Museum - Boxted Airfield

A friend was involved with both and now runs this site.

56th Fighter Group in World War II

There is a lot of information,pictures,reports etc on this site. Much has been donated by the men who served with the 56th and their relatives and has been collated by Nigel Julian as a labour of love. He also runs P-47 Heaven which is Aeroscales thunderbolt SIG and another good resource.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2012)

Good shots there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a local restraunte called the 56th Fighter Group. Pretty cool, airplane themed, headsets at the table to listen to the airport outside (Republic) home of the P-47. Tons of pictures on the wall...you get the idea...but it would be nice to see the real deal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vinnye (Sep 2, 2012)

Happy to share with you guys!
It was the airfield museum at Halesworth.


----------



## stona (Sep 4, 2012)

vinnye said:


> Happy to share with you guys!
> It was the airfield museum at Halesworth.



I received a nice picture from Nigel,who was at Halesworth over the weekend,looking after Lanowski's widow and son. It shows Krys Lanowski in front of the "Lanowski display". I'm sure he won't mind me sharing it with you.







Steve


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2012)

Good stuff, and a place I keep meaning to visit. Steve, for some reason your photo isn't showing - two in your P-47 model thread also failed to open.


----------



## FalkeEins (Sep 4, 2012)

..I was in Suffolk too last week - what a beautiful part of the country, full of history and plenty of neat aviation museums. The 390th BG museum at Framlingham was also a super visit. Back to Halesworth - here's one of Nige of the 56th FG website and Krys Lanowski which I took on Sunday at the museum's Open Day. Maurice Hammond's P-51s and T-6 displayed and I got the chance to browse the museum's fantastic photo collection including the album's in the 'Lanowski' display as seen in Steve's pic above. A great *free* day out, I did pledge though to let the museum keep my prize if I won the raffle...

Krys is the son of Witold 'Lanny' Lanowski. The story of Lanny's amazing wartime career is fully recounted in the seminal book by Danny Morris 'Aces and Wingmen'. Having flown Spitfires with the RAF, 'Lanny' accepted an offer from Gabreski to join the 56th FG in early 1944 - but was never 'officially' recruited as a USAF pilot. He subsequently flew with the 56th without pay throughout the war - rather than accept an instructor's position with the RAF - being subbed permanently by his comrades. He achieved four victories in combat and only received his back pay years later after a long campaign. He sadly passed away some 17 years ago.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2012)

Great stuff, and thanks for posting the pics. I never knew 'Lanny' flew un-paid for all that time - that's real dedication !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2012)

Good stuff Steve!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stona (Sep 9, 2012)

My God, Nigel in the fetching yellow shirt,appears to be impersonating a meercat in the piccies posted by Neil. 
Steve


----------



## Xjrtaz (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all.
First time posting. Thanks for the comments and write ups about my
Father. His legacy lives on at Halesworth museum and thanks to Buzz
Took and Nigel Julian for their hard work and dedication the memories
Of him will always live on. I am happy to receive any emails
from members wanting information or just a chat. 
Looking forward to posting with you guys. 

Krys Lanowski


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

Great to 'see' you here Krys, and welcome from 'up north'. I'm sure any contributions you make to the forum will be warmly welcomed.


----------



## Xjrtaz (Oct 21, 2012)

To elaborate on the pay issue. My father was eventually given a sum of money by the US govt but was not the full amount owed. He applied for a US commission which was backed by Zemke's, Schilling and Gabreski but the polish high command blocked it. In protest if his treatment by the Americans when the war ended he went to the White House and handed back his US medals which were the DFC and the Air medal (received 10 times). Apparantly they were received on behalf of the President and he was told they would be 'held for safe keeping'. 
That's one thing on my list to get his original medals returned


----------



## stona (Oct 22, 2012)

Xjrtaz said:


> That's one thing on my list to get his original medals returned



I certainly wish you luck with that.
The wheels of government departments turn exceedingly slowly but you should surely get them back on moral grounds if nothing else.

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope so. Let us know how you progress Krys.


----------

